# Mamalode's New Issue Just Arrived



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

We at MDC love what Mamalode is doing in their quarterly print magazine. Their new issue just arrived

and includes an interview with Randi Zuckerberg (head of Marketing for Facebook and a new mommy), an essay by the blogger Kelle Hampton about her emotions when her second daughter was born with Down's Syndrome, personal essays about: body image, making the decision to adopt, the timing of not having had children yet, being an older father and more. Last, but certainly not least is the Mamalode swimsuit fashion shoot complete with a red string bikini on a *full-term pregnant beauty*. It is called "Mamaloders don't airbrush--- but some days we sarong.

You can get your copy here.

-MDC


----------

